

My father's lecture on inventing and entrepreneurship  - ekosz
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=9RYXqCtsZsc

======
ekosz
I just got around to uploading this lecture my father gave at the University
of Waterloo. My father, Evan Koslow, is a very successful serial entrepreneur
who has started dozens of businesses. I've always found his teachings to be
pretty educational and inspiring. Even though it isn't the best quality video,
if you have the time I would give it a watch.

